# Homemade Pig Waterer-Question



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We made a pig waterer out of a 55 gal plastic drum, and then we inserted a piece of pvc as a coupler and used a pig nipple so they can drink from it. The problem is, the water just trickles out. I'm not sure it's going to be enough for them to drink from. The drum is sitting on a few pieces of landscape timbers and the nipple is about 8" off the ground I guess. I've got 2 three week old piglets and a 3 month old gilt in there, and I'm thinking it may be a little low for the gilt but I wanted the young ones to be able to reach it. 

We dont' have the ability to hook the hose directly to the nipple. Does anyone have any tips for how we can get the flow better?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Take the nipple apart and see if it's adjustable. Mine have 3 holes and you turn it to align the correct hole for the pressure. Mine are fine when on the largest hole, but I think they all came set on the middle hole. If yours isn't adjustable, I would just look for one that is. It will never be very forceful, but it will give them enough water at the highest setting.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will do that.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually take it apart and just pop that whole adjuster out. It's just a plastic disc with 3 holes in it. That's what I did to get good flow for my gilts from my stock tank/ nipple waterer.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I take out the filter screen, too. That speeds up the flow. Since they get clean water, there isn't much need for a chunk catcher.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't remove the screen, just the flow adjuster, I replace the screen afterwards.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, now the water flows much better! Now if I could just teach them to use it... :bored: I push the nipple while they're around, and they'll come see it, but they haven't actually done it themselves yet.


----------



## Viking (May 1, 2012)

Try putting a dab of honey or peanut butter on it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I put some PB on it and she licked it off and moved on to better things. LOL. I am going to try again today and see if she can figure it out.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Take away any other water when you are serious about training, and have a while to spend there. A big marshmallow stuck on it will work and visually attracts them, but if the nipple is wet, it slides off. Peanut butter is probably best. With a little pig, you can get the water running while they try to suck and they don't bite your fingers. I don't try that with a big hog, though. Once one learns, the others watch and learn within minutes.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Ed, I'll try that. And the marshmallow is a good idea too. I was hesitant to take the other water away, but this weekend I'll spend some time out there and try again!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wanted to update this thread. I took away the pigs' water bowls last weekend and 10 marshmallows later they all know how to use the nipple waterer now. :happy2: Surprisingly, it was the smallest one who figured it out first. It sure is easy to water them now! Thanks for all the tips!!


----------

